# Thermal Mid Layer Review - IGG



## karenburton1305 (Feb 1, 2021)

Haven't had a chance to pop this review up since before Christmas - so here we go!

Last year I invested in some new golfing gear, and I thought I'd pop some reviews on here. The first item is a Zip Neck Thermal Layer from Island Green Golf. 

It's available in Blue and Grey - I went for the grey because although I love blue, I wasn't feeling this particular shade on this material. Definitely felt like a nice snug fit - I think if I was wearing a thicker t-shirt underneath it may have been a little too tight, so maybe consider buying a size up. 

I loved how snug it was under my larger jacket. I'm also a huge fan of the turtle neck zip up - keeps the warmth tucked in whilst I was playing which was great. Was £29.99 and I ordered it online. I'd definitely order some more - would like some colour variety though!

Anyone else got any other thermal mid-layers they could recommend?


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 1, 2021)

https://www.county-golf.co.uk/ladies-sweaters/



Usually have some great deals.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 1, 2021)

I like the tog24 stuff,.something !like this for you 

https://www.tog24.com/collections/w...sto_source=cmp&nosto=601853d760b29afa111bf287


----------



## karenburton1305 (Jul 1, 2021)

Oooo fab thank you for the recommendations!! Excited to stock up my golf attire as we can get back to normal!


----------

